# Cooper Anchors



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I was sitting out in the bay in the middle of the night a few weeks back and became continually frustrated with my reef anchor doing nothing in the mud (of course).

I soon recalled the plastic anchors I have seen at the likes of BCF etc and today I saw and my local shop, cooper anchors in 1kg and 230g sizes.

Does anyone have a cooper anchor? Do they hold well? Anyone had good success with the 230 g anchor? It would be great to only have to carry the small one.

Thanks for your comments.

I'll also add: The big red bags you can get from target (made from the same stuff as green woolies bags) are ready made excellent sea anchors/drogues. A rope through the handles and it opens out and works like a charm.

Iain.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Search function will return many favourable reviews.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

oh ok, thanks mate.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Specifically have a look at the video report by Simonsrat in this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=59046&start=15

Also I should be able to let you know how they go in another week or so - just ordered mine on saturday.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

They're very good Ian.

trev


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Trev,

Do you have the 230g one? Or know of someone who has success with these small ones?

Sorry to drag this on - but I it came to mind that of all the fish these anchor may look like, a ray is it!

Hows your foot now? Like it never happened?

Hope your doing well.

Iain.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

gibsoni said:


> Trev,
> 
> Do you have the 230g one? Or know of someone who has success with these small ones?
> 
> ...


The one kg Iain. I will be buying the 230 g one soon. You probably want both, if you're ever likely to anchor in strong currents (e.g. Jumpinpin).

My foot will never be OK, due to cellulitis from trapped sand etc after the Jacobs Well doctor didn't bother to even see me, and _possibly_ booked Medicare for a consultation. In addition, I believe a doctor should NOT write out a script without a consultation. But she did, and I should have followed up with a complaint to the Health Quality Complaints Tribunal, but never did. My bad.

Hope you're never in trouble in that area.

cheers

trev

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbjPqT4AAChfgAAQUIeAAoaEWIo///+gMAD62rFDU0MjRoDTIaGmgAaqfk01M0mo9EDRpoB6hoEU/KZTJpPUyMQyAB6jTS56GiJniLZnjw7UpoBZ9c/yZqngLTPUr6whUrBxri8gQYdKCyQLSDzHUtb8L3GARGMQ2IflauvSCAwiCxWDQTC956yjCwHm9BjjwD+dWaf4W6Q6HIp9IK50mgF2X4Os6Zm+BocCSrCpsGKRJgqP10SZQEghvQSURKhCCk80aoWhYFOWo5JcLDw3eqB9c42lFKHd49moIIgGLOyDvhkyaihulvjjS6FrJlUlEKjowzCO/aNXeUphuS8Ffi7kinChIXGfUnw=


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Red,

I was reading in another topic on anchors that some guys were using shock cord in their anchor lines. This would certainly help take out some of the impact loading from waves. I carry 3m of 8mm shock cord for occasional use on my anchor line but particularly if a mate wants to attach to me when I am anchored, it then takes all the jery-ness out of being between a fixed anchor and a second moving vessel.

I also carry it now for inclusion in a tow line if I have to tow someone. This is after a mate capsized in a SIK on dusk in big waves and I needed to tow him a bit. It was impossible due to the jerky motion - shock cords solves some of that.

Hows the bone fish catches over there?? Heard of any more?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXEMToYAAElfgEAQUOWAGoDyHIo/7//gMAGbbDbA1Mmp5FNHpD1PUDEAAADUYTIiaNAAAANACU0QmphNAh6mmjRppoBp6lcquSEIk+nD7OeMzj0Ey9Ke8pcnMpkc/Toq/VVl0moUrp0iQ8KY7oL8JVSdPzwSuydqil4PUiWsFigslWmMQBGqO8bpi6iway2T7CBIMhPbuuBqtZBkvIOvCTTU/KTH1ng/dswaXDVVrTMXGjUd5zt+IDQmMhG9buHFNA90O+BEePqRIh3p4YaHxzUKV9/KTWHZ5vTAXX5iwuPu+3HTQwK1MdW1k7EbXM+Dht2WxEM/V0mgW/fHWCRdV6tlt12znppOCTJvgTXl1glr1uiDQM54QThmyMbYKzORVOATotIhDiUFBELoggjTmBKgJgIh7pMaxfoMGuUe8zp4aq12UoITEE+wjdiNke/Xd2oyd3U0jc2yN3ExLIH1b8pUuHqXNFz6ayhE6NjCvHJHfRgU3rYbIJlbGxzHzvvio6vRUktFChNl/i7kinChIOIYnQw=


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been using the keg model for a looong time and only have praise for it. I do use a short length of gal chain but don't know if its really necessary - I had the chain sitting there so I bunged it on and when the water is clear you can see that it does change the angle of the line to the anchor. In sand I have never pulled the anchor and the yak stays where I want it to but is shallow mud over a rocky base I have moved a little bit. I don't use it over reef as mostly out there I use a drogue...

Big thumbs up from me...

cheers

John

PS... length of line is an important consideration and the NSW Maritime bloke where I live insists that safety demands the line length should be 4.5 to 5 times the depth of the water you are anchoring in. I use an 8mm soft rope that is 20 meters long and since I am often in skinny water I tie in a loop when I don't want the whole rope out. As a system it works well for me...


----------



## swede (Dec 24, 2008)

Iain 
I use a 1kg coopers and it is fantastic. I have fish in very strong currants and winds and once it works its way into the sand you dont move.
plus being plastic coated it doesn't matter if it comes in contact with the side of your yak, no damage. Just installed a Anchor trolley so looking 
forward to testing it out.

Swede


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

They recommended the 1kg for the TI and 7 times water depth for the length. What do you guys think, is 1kg enough for a TI??


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> They recommended the 1kg for the TI and 7 times water depth for the length. What do you guys think, is 1kg enough for a TI??


Only if you have 40 metres of 316 chain at 6 mm diammeter. :shock: 

Only kidding Tony...Coopers are good, and should be fine for the AI in 1 kg, but a short length of light chain would be extra insurance. Also increasing your line/depth ratio to 8 or 10 : 1 would be wise for such a big ocean liner. Best thing to do is anchor it up shorter and see if there is drift. Non-critical experimenting will tell you the best ratio, and obviously thereafter err on the side of caution.

trev


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Trev, so would you recommend the cooper 1kg then with the extra length or is there a better choice of anchor for the TI ?

If the cooper is the anchor of choice I'll pick one up.

Thanks.
Tony.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I tried out a 230g Cooper recently (normally use the kilo model). I found I was wrong to think the length of rope that worked with the kilo model would be ok for the 230 gram model. Haven't tested it enough to get a feel for its holding power but I suspect the small model isn't the perfect replacement I was hoping for and may require some accommodations such as more anchor rope.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Thanks Trev, so would you recommend the cooper 1kg then with the extra length or is there a better choice of anchor for the TI ?
> 
> Thanks.
> Tony.


Definitely Tony.

trev


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I use a 1k unit with 1.3m stainless chain shackled to front of anchor. Line held by thin cable tie at other end so I can bust cable tie to retreive if gets stuck in reef/rock.
I use the same anchor for a 4m poly dinghy.
All works nicely


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Good stuff might head down to BCF this arvo


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Have the 1kg one for my revo. Have anchored in wind and waves that made anchoring stern-on uncomfortable so swung bow on. 6' galv chain, anchor has never slipped. Only ever need about 3:1.
Will be trying the 230g one soon.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

people with Revo 13's - does the 1kg model fit in the centre hatch?


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

I much prefer to drink Coopers. Easier to pass.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

intrepid said:


> people with Revo 13's - does the 1kg model fit in the centre hatch?


Should do (guessing). That is one kayak I don't actually own.

However, I do own both Cooper anchors, and their holding power is magical.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

JRF1973 said:


> I much prefer to drink Coopers. Easier to pass.


my Coopers currently is passed OVER the centre hatch, but that may be TMI...


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Should do (guessing).


OK, i hope so too!



> However, I do own both Cooper anchors, and their holding power is magical.


my mate got a blue one for his jetski and it holds in hard current (with 2m chain), so would prefer the 1kg over the smaller one, but want it easy access... so if it doesn't fit, then the baby be would be the other choice...

might just borrow his to test... hoping someone can say yay or nay here though?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

intrepid said:


> people with Revo 13's - does the 1kg model fit in the centre hatch?


I just checked, as I don't keep mine in there,
It does fit.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

spork said:


> intrepid said:
> 
> 
> > people with Revo 13's - does the 1kg model fit in the centre hatch?
> ...


you're a champion mate!

i am still a little nervous about trying to access the revo 13 front hatch while on the water...

do you access your front hatch on the water? i am scared that it would be too unstable??

or is it OK?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Mate, I've never been accused of having great balance or co-ordination, but with a leg either side of the hull I can shuffle my butt forwards enough to use the front hatch no worries. Since getting a hatch liner that's where I keep my catch on ice.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

spork said:


> Mate, I've never been accused of having great balance or co-ordination, but with a leg either side of the hull I can shuffle my butt forwards enough to use the front hatch no worries. Since getting a hatch liner that's where I keep my catch on ice.


that's how I move up to the front hatch too! 

I keep my Cooper anchor in my crate - much easier to get to, and it has a bungy cord over it in the even I flip it will stay put..


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Have used the 230g model & it works great on my Viking Tempo which incidently up for sale. Will have to se how it works on my new Outback when it arrives. 
See pics for setup.

















Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one of the cooper anchors - use it a lot - very good and sticks well even in high winds. I use it a lot in winter here in Sydney when bait fishing for trevs.

highly recommend


----------

